# Shake and bake flounder



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

Two doormats headless whole/scaled

preheat oven 275

score the topside of flounder & coat with olive oil

take the original shake and bake and add old bay to taste in paper bag

bread flounder in mixture

cook for 30-45 mins depending on size of flounder (do not over cook)

Serve with cajun rice and a couple of colorful bell peppers

:beer:


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*sorry forgot*

I use the throw away lasagna pans slightly glazed with some no stickem spray and covered with reynolds wrap.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

This recipe is top notch  ! The wife and I gave it a try tonight and really enjoyed it! Thanks for the recommendation!

Cheers,
Cane44


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I am going to try this one. Thanks


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kind of all the same lines but, I have a whole flounder at a resturant down in SC. It was whole with the head off, scored and fried with a plum sauce. Didn't sound like my cup of tea but it was absolutly awesome!!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

This restaurant in Norfolk, man I can't remember streets anymore and its only been 4 years. It was just south of VABCH BLVD near the Koger Center use to serve Fried Flounder every Friday for lunch. They probably still do. And we are not talking a little flounder these things would be off the plate. But it was soooooo good! You're right Justin. That plum sauce doesn't sound too appetizing, but is probably awesome!



justinfisch01 said:


> Kind of all the same lines but, I have a whole flounder at a resturant down in SC. It was whole with the head off, scored and fried with a plum sauce. Didn't sound like my cup of tea but it was absolutly awesome!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

This was fantastic, thank you.


----------

